# Excellent Side Dish



## blendmik (Aug 19, 2003)

Take acorn squash and slice is half. Slice the following in a prep dish: black olives, mushrooms, hot pepper rings (the kind in a jar are great), and red onion. Then take them and saute them in a pan in a little olive oil and one tsp. Worchester sauce and one tsp. of Tabasco sauce. Fill the halved acorns with the mixture and place in oven at 350 for40-50 minutes. Season with salt and pepper or sprinkle with parmesean cheese. Very tasty!


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Thanks Blendmik. Just letting you know that I've moved this to the Recipe Exchange forum.


----------

